# Accordo UTD-Griezmann per Giugno 2017



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo _*Canal Plus *_Antoine Griezmann avrebbe trovato un accordo con lo UTD sulla base di 17 mln annui netti. Il ragazzo ha una clausola rescissoria da 100 mln ed è da vedere se i Red Devils vogliano trattare o meno tale cifra.


----------



## juventino (2 Febbraio 2017)

Lo United compra giocatori in base ai followers su Instagram, è questo il criterio con cui fanno mercato.


----------



## Luca_Taz (2 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo United compra giocatori in base ai followers su Instagram, è questo il criterio con cui fanno mercato.



puoi anche aver ragione, ma la cosa spaventosa è che spendono in maniera inumana.....


----------



## prebozzio (2 Febbraio 2017)

E poi il Chelsea vince la premier con Marcos Alonso e Moses esterni...


----------



## Snake (2 Febbraio 2017)

100 mil sono pure pochi, è la clausola di Belotti per dire. La pagano sicuramente


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Pensare che venderono Ronaldo a 90 e adesso spendono 120 per Pogba e 100 per Grizzmann...... 
Tutti questi anni sarebbero stati i padroni indiscussi del mondo con Ronaldo ancora in rosa invece hanno deciso di privarsene per fare "plusvalenza" ed ora sprecano centinaia di milioni per giocatori che valgono 1/3 di CR7... allucinante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Beati loro

Mi fanno solo pena perché hanno in panca quel pagliaccio..ma per il resto sono il top come società


----------



## unbreakable (2 Febbraio 2017)

Un griezmann sottotono questo anno..come atletico madrid del resto


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo _*Canal Plus *_Antoine Griezmann avrebbe trovato un accordo con lo UTD sulla base di 17 mln annui netti. Il ragazzo ha una clausola rescissoria da 100 mln ed è da vedere se i Red Devils vogliano trattare o meno tale cifra.



Se la cosa coinciderà con l'addio di Rooney torneranno a vincere.


----------



## S T B (3 Febbraio 2017)

se spendono 100 mln per Griezmann resta da capire se poi sarebbero interessati a Belotti, dato che si parlava di interesse proprio dello united...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E poi il Chelsea vince la premier con Marcos Alonso e Moses esterni...



Infatti stanno comprando solo figurine e anche questo ultimo acquisto sarebbe una figurina.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Infatti stanno comprando solo figurine e anche questo ultimo acquisto sarebbe una figurina.



Qualche figurina come questo mi piacerebbe, ammetto


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Febbraio 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Qualche figurina come questo mi piacerebbe, ammetto



Io no.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non credo, ha preso casa in zona San Babila nello stesso palazzo di Verratti e Messi, me lo ha detto la sorella di Manolas che a sua volta sta cercando per il fratello.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2017)

*Anche il Sun si accoda. L'accordo sarebbe sulla base di 13 mln di euro netti. Ma sarà necessaria, per pagare il cartellino, la qualificazione alla Champions.*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Febbraio 2017)

Tanto poi moufrigno gli fa fare il terzino...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tanto poi moufrigno gli fa fare il terzino...



Esatto , è talmente asino che per mostrare di essere bravo mette fuori ruolo i giocatori... 

Detto questo ricordo A TUTTI che mofrigno dopo la scu-lata del triplete non ne ha più azzeccata una da 10 anni .


----------



## Doctore (12 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , è talmente asino che per mostrare di essere bravo mette fuori ruolo i giocatori...
> 
> Detto questo ricordo A TUTTI che mofrigno dopo la scu-lata del triplete non ne ha più azzeccata una da 10 anni .



Non esageriamo dai...una liga e una premier e qualche coppetta qua e la coppa del re una coppetta inglese mi pare.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2017)

buon per noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , è talmente asino che per mostrare di essere bravo mette fuori ruolo i giocatori...
> 
> Detto questo ricordo A TUTTI che mofrigno dopo la scu-lata del triplete non ne ha più azzeccata una da 10 anni .



Intanto quest'anno fa fuori Klopp e Wenger...


----------

